# New Hegner, Workshop Tidy Up & Extraction



## PeteG (22 Feb 2015)

While the SEV was on order I decided to have a tidy up and organise my tools, instead of moving them from place to another. The SEV had been delayed a couple of times and was pushed back to
sometime in March, so I ordered the Multicut instead which was in stock. Haven't had much of a play but I made one of Martin's Cats while the daughter was here for the weekend, all
I can say at the moment is, it's bloody fantastic and I'm chuffed to bits  

This is sort of what it looked like before, the Sealey use to sit where the saw and drills are!





And this how is how it looks today. I'm hoping to get a Numatic extractor in a few weeks, this will sit under the bench and serve the scroll saw and pillar drill. 
I also need to make a few shelves to fit inside the square frame, there's a few tools in the cupboard to go there and they'll be on hand when needed.
The table space infront of the chisels I'm hoping to put bench top disc/belt sander. I currently have the Clarke 6" x 9" belt/disc sander which I'll sell
first. You'll see in the last image that I can't get to it.









I took the magnifying light off the table clamp and popped it on the wall to help free up a little table space. 





So my scroll saw area is nice and tidy, this is what the rest of the shed looks like and what I'll be sorting out before I start using the saw with passion!
The belt/disc sander is to the right of the chip extractor.


----------



## Claymore (22 Feb 2015)

.............


----------



## Chippygeoff (22 Feb 2015)

WOW Pete. I never imagined that your workshop would look like that. Its a cross between an operating theatre and a woodworking retail showroom. It is spotless but I think when you get underway it will be difficult to keep it so clean, you could eat your dinner off the floor. Having said all that it is a proper workshop and you will spent countless hours in there creating all sorts of things. I hope you have some heating in there. The lighting is brilliant. Well done.


----------



## scrimper (22 Feb 2015)

I wish my workshop was a s clean as that! I have cobwebs coated in dust everywhere and my floor is usually covered in sawdust and metal filings!


----------



## PeteG (23 Feb 2015)

It's not normally that clean, just a little tidy up for the family album  I have six, four foot stripe lights from Wilko, although the brightness of the images would be down to the flash gun bounced in to the ceiling,
and then a little bit of tweaking the "Levels" in Photoshop.

I love the Clarke CS6-9C Brian but It'll have to go sadly, extending the bench has taken up a lot room and at some point I'll have to make a smaller base for the table saw.
I really fancy the Clarke CBS1, I reckon the 1" belt would be very handy for small pieces of work. It's a shame you can't buy just a bench top belt sander at a reasonable price,
the cheapest I've found is the Axminster Trade at a little over £300.00.

I have a small fan heater Geoff and a Halogen heater from Wilko. I pretty much left that on one bar throughout winter a couple of years ago, but over the past few months
it hasn't dropped below 4 degrees in there. I pop the fan heater ten minutes before I go in so by the time I've brewed up and gathered my senses it's all nice and cosy.
A while back I put the Halogen on full and the fan heater for instant comfort, popped back in the house just as the phone rang. Half an hour later the shed was 27 degrees,
the house has never been that warm.


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2015)

Good job Pete. You've done a brilliant job there and have every right to be pleased with the result.

Forget the scrolling matey, get yourself hired out as a workshop architect. Buy a nice white van and duster and bring old dowdy workshops back to life. Make a bomb ;-)

Barry


----------



## ChrisR (23 Feb 2015)

Pete.

First class job, I am just glad that my long haired boss was not looking over my shoulder when I opened your thread. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## PeteG (23 Feb 2015)

Appreciate the comments Barry and Chris. It didn't all quite go according to plan. When I picked the pillar drill up a few weeks back, I set the base up, drilled the holes and bolted it to the table, exactly where the scroll saw is. I then came to put the motor/head on, only to find the wall was in the way  I've plugged to holes which you can see just to the right of the saw. The only place for the drill was in the corner,
once that was secure I built everything else around it. I'm hoping to make some some angled shelves behind the drill to keep the battery chargers on, they're in a drawer at the moment in the T/S.


----------



## scrimper (23 Feb 2015)

I just had another look at the pictures, this must be the Rolls Royce of workshops, even the tool racks are finished with nice routered ovolo edges! :shock:  Very impressive.


----------



## PeteG (23 Feb 2015)

I had a little play with a chisel holder last year, MDF sprayed white. I had several lengths of Ash, 20mm x 70mm, so decided to use this for the tool racks with a routered edge and finished in
boiled linseed oil. Making the dowl for the hammer was fun, but I cracked it on the fourth attempt!


----------



## jonluv (23 Feb 2015)

Very impressive--- just spent 2 days sorting out my shed and it is still a mess

John


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2015)

jonluv":c5x428cd said:


> Very impressive--- just spent 2 days sorting out my shed and it is still a mess
> 
> John



=D> :mrgreen:


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2015)

PeteG":omtxm464 said:


> I had a little play with a chisel holder last year, MDF sprayed white. I had several lengths of Ash, 20mm x 70mm, so decided to use this for the tool racks with a routered edge and finished in
> boiled linseed oil. Making the dowl for the hammer was fun, but I cracked it on the fourth attempt!



Astonishing attention to detail . . . d'ya do house calls?


----------



## PeteG (23 Feb 2015)

Thanks Jon  I had a job cancelled this morning so I should be in there now sorting the other half out, but I know it'll all end up on the bench  



bodgerbaz":366e3mll said:


> PeteG":366e3mll said:
> 
> 
> > I had a little play with a chisel holder last year, MDF sprayed white. I had several lengths of Ash, 20mm x 70mm, so decided to use this for the tool racks with a routered edge and finished in
> ...



I could do to Barry, always fancied a spot of sight seeing around Germany, I could bring you over some more Wood Silk from Wilko


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Feb 2015)

=D> nowhere better and I see you have the right currency from Wilco :wink:


----------



## AES (23 Feb 2015)

Fantastic "shop area" Pete! Well done Sir.

As you'll be doing a bit of sightseeing (after your house calls) in Germany, you'd better add on a few Kms and come on into Switzerland! I'm in urgent need of a house call here, especially if you can magic away saw dust & spider's webs from my (warm) cellar here. Not too far from the German border either (well, one of them anyway).

I have both a Karcher shop vac and a cheapo Aldi or Lidl (I forget which) "ashes vac". Both suck excellently, and (mainly because I have little in the way of extraction - as yet - apart from coupling up the individual sander, etc, with the hose), both are doing fine with little clogging up. But I do need to do something with some better filtration, especially better extraction from the fixed belt/disc sander, etc, and most importantly, something with MUCH LESS noise than either the above vacs (and not too expensive either, see below, so Festool is out).

So any suggestions anyone? I shall soon-ish be adding a "proper" scroll saw plus either a bobbin or a flat- bed sander (home-made), so soon now decent dust extraction/filtration will be a must or even the spiders will start complaining, never mind the missus!

Krgds
AES


----------



## Chippygeoff (23 Feb 2015)

The Henry is the best vacuum you can get. It is also the quietist. It has 2 stage motor so you can go from normal suction, which is more than enough, to extra powerful suction. I have 2 in my workshop. I can even hear my CDs playing when I have them on.


----------



## PeteG (23 Feb 2015)

Appreciate the comments AES  I hope you do nice cakes in Switzerland, my stomach has become a bit of cake sanctuary over the years :lol: 

It's taken a while but my shed has come a long way from how it looked when we bought the house in 2011. This was taken in 2013 just after I had a big clear out and had
started taking old shelves down and the strip lights. I didn't go in there that often, the spiders were HUGE! One of them looked at me a bit funny like, so I left them to it.





Staying with the Numatic brand Geoff, this is the one I'd like to put under the bench http://www.axminster.co.uk/numatic-nv750-workshop-vacuum-extractor
I think I know how I'm going to set the extraction up for the saw and pillar drill, next job after I've finished tidying up.


----------



## AES (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the advice Chippygeoff and Pete. Henry is available here, so I think that may be the answer (I often listen to the radio in my shop).

If you need any more encouragement Pete, cakes here are VERY good (and I have the waist line to prove it!), though like everything else here, they cannot be described as cheap.

Thanks both.

AES


----------



## martinka (24 Feb 2015)

Nice neat looking workshop, Pete, but how long will it stay that way? One thing though, you might just have given me the incentive to buy some cheap white paint and paint the inside of my garage. It's so dismal in there that I hate going in unless it's warm enough to have the door open and let some daylight in.


----------



## AES (24 Feb 2015)

One further question if I may. Mathias Wandel (see link below) talks about building his own dust extractor and Thein baffle combined. It certainly looks quite small and won't get in the way too much in my restricted shop. He also says it's quieter than a normal shop vac, though it doesn't sound very quiet on his video (that may simply be positioning of the microphone though).

Here's the link:

http://woodgears.ca/dust_collector/index.html

What do you think? Is it worthwhile me going to all the extra work of building this, and would it be quieter than the Henry (in the vid he talks about using a synchronous - brushless - motor)? Henrys are not particularly cheap here (about the same price as the Axi vac that Pete linked to).

Any advice appreciated.

Krgds & thanks in advance (and sorry for thread drift!)
AES


----------



## jamiecrawford (24 Feb 2015)

Blimey, that's like tool shed heaven, all white and glowing! Mine looks like tool shop hell, a nasty damp ex-summer house. I have the cheapest tools man can buy, having started woodwork just after stopping work to become a full time house husband. We decided to have someone at home to concentrate on our daughter, instead of endless breakfast and after school clubs, plus the missus earns more than I ever will. That said, I'm hankering to bring some dough in, to add to the pot (and buy better tools) so I'm going to get a part time job once my buttocks is fixed (long story, botched operation). I'm too ashamed to post a pic of my workshop, which is known in the family as The Beast. Often prefaced with f***ing.


----------



## gilljc (24 Feb 2015)

How big is your 'shed' ? looks huge in pics, am jealous :mrgreen: 
have ambitions to change my 8' x 6' shed at some point, as it is bursting at the seams, what does everyone feel is the optimum? Have friends who work in their garages, but they take so much heating in the winter, a small fan heater does fine in the wee shed, but too big and it gets very expensive


----------



## PeteG (24 Feb 2015)

martinka":2pk7d0dk said:


> Nice neat looking workshop, Pete, but how long will it stay that way? One thing though, you might just have given me the incentive to buy some cheap white paint and paint the inside of my garage. It's so dismal in there that I hate going in unless it's warm enough to have the door open and let some daylight in.



Thanks Martin  I do like a clean bright work space, I always think I work better, and it's more welcoming when I open the door!



AES":2pk7d0dk said:


> One further question if I may. Mathias Wandel (see link below) talks about building his own dust extractor and Thein baffle combined. It certainly looks quite small and won't get in the way too much in my restricted shop. He also says it's quieter than a normal shop vac, though it doesn't sound very quiet on his video (that may simply be positioning of the microphone though).
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...



Sorry I can't help AES, I wouldn't know where to start. With certain things I'd rather buy and then tackle the things I know I stand a chance of completing.



jamiecrawford":2pk7d0dk said:


> Blimey, that's like tool shed heaven



Hello Jamie  I'm nearly there. I took a few things of one of the walls last night and then noticed all the screw holes from where I've shifted stuff about, so I made some filler up, sanded,painted and then
made some new holes  



gilljc":2pk7d0dk said:


> How big is your 'shed' ? looks huge in pics, am jealous :mrgreen:
> have ambitions to change my 8' x 6' shed at some point, as it is bursting at the seams, what does everyone feel is the optimum? Have friends who work in their garages, but they take so much heating in the winter, a small fan heater does fine in the wee shed, but too big and it gets very expensive



Hello Gill  I've always called it the shed but really it's an old pillar and post garage, around 18' x 9'. It's never been below freezing in there and I had insulating boards put in the roof and walls.
With my small fan heater on it's around 16 degrees in winter. If I hadn't have built the huge cupboard on the back wall I would have loads of space, but then I'd have no where to store all the odds
and ends. I've just advertised my table saw tonight which will free up a lot of welcome space!


----------



## redalpha3 (24 Feb 2015)

What an excellent workshop. I am seriously envious too. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I prefer the tidy end.


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Feb 2015)

As we've broadened the thread to workshops in general, can I just say that since we moved to Germany last October I haven't had a workshop  

But the good news is that I'll be getting one soon. I chose the one I wanted and got the thumbs-up from the financial director of the family and got it delivered . . . in bits. The untreated planks are currently stored in the basement and we are arranging for someone to put a base down and erect it for me as I have lots of other jobs to do at present before family members start arriving for holidays.












It's 4270mm x 3100mm (14ft x 10ft) with 40mm (1 1/2 in) thick walls.

Barry


----------



## PeteG (25 Feb 2015)

That'll make a beautiful workshop Barry, a reckon guests coming to stay will think that's their chalet


----------



## PeteG (25 Feb 2015)

redalpha3":weu10tf3 said:


> What an excellent workshop. I am seriously envious too. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> I prefer the tidy end.



With a bit of luck Pete, I'll have the other half cleaned up over the weekend. I sold the T/S last night so I'll have
lots of room to work


----------



## Penny (25 Feb 2015)

I'm in a poorly built 8'x10' at the moment. Draughty and (if I didn't keep a heater on to keep it at about 8C) damp. In the spring I'm getting a 10'x16' double door heavyweight workshop put in. I'll put insulation in, and hopefully have enough space to work without having to constantly lift pillar drill/band saw/mitre saw/lathe off their various stashing places to use them. That'll also save my bad back from getting worse as well.


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Feb 2015)

PeteG":3usgegos said:


> That'll make a beautiful workshop Barry, a reckon guests coming to stay will think that's their chalet



Ve have vays of changing their mindz :wink: 

Can't have family and friends staying too long I'd never get out there.


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Feb 2015)

Penny":1mjj8xeg said:


> I'm in a poorly built 8'x10' at the moment. Draughty and (if I didn't keep a heater on to keep it at about 8C) damp. In the spring I'm getting a 10'x16' double door heavyweight workshop put in. I'll put insulation in, and hopefully have enough space to work without having to constantly lift pillar drill/band saw/mitre saw/lathe off their various stashing places to use them. That'll also save my bad back from getting worse as well.



Sounds as though you'll be watching the calendar too Penny. It'll be good to spread your tools out a bit and with the insulation you should get much more use out of it. I hope it all goes well.

Barry


----------



## AES (25 Feb 2015)

Barry, that's a very good looking chalet. With walls that thick it looks much better quality than the ones I see in the DIY Emporia here. Hope it works out well for you.

Not that I'm in any way jealous mind - I do have the cellar (or parts of it - though IF I could take out the Nuclear Shelter it would be bigger :lol and anyway we don't have room in the garden for such a beast. Not flat space anyway (our house is built on the side of the valley overlooking the village below and all the flat space is pretty much taken up).

BTW Barry, (yet another thread drift, sorry) are you by any chance near Autobahn 61? I know (knew actually) Hunsruck pretty well, I used to bash up and down the A61/A5 between Neuss and Zurich in the car every weekend (but that was back in 1990).

Penny, I wish you luck with your new shop. As I'm sure you know, there's plenty of very helpful people on here who'll happily give wise advice when it comes to insulating and setting up your new shop. But be careful of your back - DAMHIKT!

Krgds
AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Feb 2015)

AES":30ona802 said:


> BTW Barry, (yet another thread drift, sorry) are you by any chance near Autobahn 61? I know (knew actually) Hunsruck pretty well, I used to bash up and down the A61/A5 between Neuss and Zurich in the car every weekend (but that was back in 1990).
> AES



Yeah not too far away. We're closer to the Mosel (20 minutes) than the Rhine and are about 15 minutes away from Kastellaun :wink: 

I got the chalet in the '20% off everything' New Year sale at Globus Baumarkt.

My apologies also for the thread drift


----------



## Alexam (25 Feb 2015)

That's a superb job Pete, you have it well laid out and some very nice equipment.

Alex


----------



## jamiecrawford (25 Feb 2015)

A comparison...


----------



## PeteG (25 Feb 2015)

Penny":3r91k5uf said:


> I'm in a poorly built 8'x10' at the moment. Draughty and (if I didn't keep a heater on to keep it at about 8C) damp. In the spring I'm getting a 10'x16' double door heavyweight workshop put in. I'll put insulation in, and hopefully have enough space to work without having to constantly lift pillar drill/band saw/mitre saw/lathe off their various stashing places to use them. That'll also save my bad back from getting worse as well.



I bet you can't wait Penny  Make it as comfortable as possible and you'll spend hours in there. The only advice or tip I could give is, how ever many sockets you think you'll need, double it.
I had eight doubles put in but I didn't know how many machines and electric tools I would end up with at the time. Three doubles are over the bench and I've just fitted a 4 gang serge protected
extension lead under the bench. At the moment the scroll saw and compressor are plugged in to that, and so will the extractor when I buy one. I know nothing about electrics so hopefully
everything will be OK.


----------



## PeteG (25 Feb 2015)

No need to apologies for going off topic AES and Barry  lets see where it takes us!



Alexam":1p29wypr said:


> That's a superb job Pete, you have it well laid out and some very nice equipment.
> 
> Alex



Hello Alex  and thank you. I'll have a couple of updates at weekend if I can keep my hands off the Hegner. 



jamiecrawford":1p29wypr said:


> A comparison...



Nothing wrong there Jamie. Mine was a real mess before I started organising stuff. Couldn't find things and kept moving gear off the router table on to the table saw,
and back again, and did the same with the P/T and bandsaw. Basically anything that had a flat surface. And tonight, the new bench doesn't look quite like
what it did in the photograph. But it will again...soon


----------



## Penny (26 Feb 2015)

PeteG":3pg1vmto said:


> Penny":3pg1vmto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in a poorly built 8'x10' at the moment. Draughty and (if I didn't keep a heater on to keep it at about 8C) damp. In the spring I'm getting a 10'x16' double door heavyweight workshop put in. I'll put insulation in, and hopefully have enough space to work without having to constantly lift pillar drill/band saw/mitre saw/lathe off their various stashing places to use them. That'll also save my bad back from getting worse as well.
> ...




Yeah, I've already learned that lesson. I have 2 doubles above the workbench and a double below. I now have a 6 gang extension for battery chargers, radio and vacuum. On some projects I'm constantly swapping plugs over and end up getting in a right tangle.

My workshop is my own little escape zone. With my physical and psychological injuries caused by military service I need to escape, but I also need to adapt my work area. My bench is higher than most people would have because bending is painful, and I also use a folding high bar stool with a back on it when I can. Trouble is, it was a cheapo one, and is slowly collapsing. I must get another. I'll make a low seat on castors for when I need to work at low level as well. And a walking stick hanger!


----------



## PeteG (26 Feb 2015)

Penny":2pepfz3v said:


> My workshop is my own little escape zone. With my physical and psychological injuries caused by military service I need to escape, but I also need to adapt my work area. My bench is higher than most people would have because bending is painful, and I also use a folding high bar stool with a back on it when I can. Trouble is, it was a cheapo one, and is slowly collapsing. I must get another. I'll make a low seat on castors for when I need to work at low level as well. And a walking stick hanger!



You deserve the best chuck and I hope your new workshop will be all you want it to be. I built my workbench so I'm not bent over when standing at it, but I have to climb on top of it if I want to change the
speed of the pillar drill. I might bring it down yet once the T/S had gone and put it on a smaller stand, it'll also give me the choice of making a fenced table top for it. I'm surprised how much I've used it 
in the past three weeks, and I was very lucky Axminster had an offer at the same time I'd decided to buy one. I haven't got round to buying a stool so I've been standing at the scroll saw, and find I move my
body around the saw as much as I move the workpiece. If there were cameras in there it'd probably look as though I'm doing a little jig


----------



## PeteG (2 Mar 2015)

It took a little longer than I thought but I got there  Just a couple of small jobs putting items in one of the cupboards in plastic boxes, and then I have the extraction to sort for the
scroll saw. I nearly bought the Bendi-Hoze from Axminster with the 2 foot extension to sit in between the saw and drill, but for £60.00 I'd had thought they had adaptors/fixings
to connect it to ducting or plastic pipe. They don't, so I thought I'd go the plumbing route.

So here in piccies, I give you one clean and organised workshop  


After selling the table saw I put the money towards a Numatic extractor. I cut a cicular base out of some plywood with the router, screwed four castors to the base which had been 
hanging around since last year, and then stapled two rubber car mats from the £1.00 shop to the top.





The sanding area. Decided it was time to put a new belt and disc on while I was in the mood. I've removed a few things off this area of wall over the past year or so and it had a few screw holes,
so last week I filled, sanded and gave it a touch up. The shelves were put up for router jigs.





Last week and this week!









The bandsaw and blade storage made from a small drawer set. The drawers didn't fit anymore and the hardboard back had gone with being left under the car port.









Looking back.





I started putting my little collection of timber through the P/T on Saturday night and after a trip to the tip Sunday morning continued where I'd left off.
Our lass cleaned under the car port while I was at the tip, and by Sunday night I'd put another five bags of dust and shavings back under there.
She was smiling when she said, " "I'm going to wait until you have finished your workshop, and then I'm going to fill it full of S**t!" 





There was four pieces I didn't get round to doing, two I'm saving until I decide what I'll use them for, and then there's these two. They are HUGE! A big piece of Sapele and Oak. The Oak is twisted and bent, 
so I need to work out where is the best place to cut it on the bandsaw to get the most out of it. Already made a mess of one piece trying to cut it in to boards.





I'm now all ship shape and ready to start some proper work...Once the extraction is sorted!


----------



## Claymore (2 Mar 2015)

...........


----------



## PeteG (2 Mar 2015)

Hello Brian  All the sawdust is at the tip thankfully! Twice I forgot to keep an eye on the chip extractor and the top bag started to fill up. Makes a right mess emptying it :lol: 
Thankfully most of my timber is now planed all round, although I suppose I'll have to put some through again depending on thickness required. 
There's a few pieces of Sapele which are 60-80 mm thick, I was going to put them through the bandsaw but I'll wait a while...I doubt it'll be that clean come weekend
now I'm free to use the saw. Can't believe it's been a month since I sold the Sealey, I have some catching up to do


----------



## toesy (2 Mar 2015)

Pete - where in Manchester do you live, I have 6 bags of sawdust/off cuts. Also what night is your lads night out, so I can empty them carefully around your workshop.

As I know, what your really want now is that workshop look, like the rest of us have.

I am of course joking and WOW - Wish I had the space, my garage is a right mess, and I even built a log cabin a few years back - now I cannot even swing a cat without hitting something.

I would love a double size garage plot for a new workshop. - time will tell.
Sooo Jealous of your setup


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2015)

Wonderful set-up Pete. It gets better and better. You must feel good going out there to work even if you don't do anything but count your blades. Nice to see you've also built-in an area for your lass to use when she brings you a coffee :twisted: 

You can sit and share an ice cream !!!


----------



## PeteG (3 Mar 2015)

toesy":1rvs10a4 said:


> Pete - where in Manchester do you live, I have 6 bags of sawdust/off cuts. Also what night is your lads night out, so I can empty them carefully around your workshop.
> 
> As I know, what your really want now is that workshop look, like the rest of us have.
> 
> ...


Hello Toesy  I should have a saw dust collection point or zone, our lass reckons I have zones all around the house where I collect or dump things  
I reckon you'll be busy this weekend Toesy creating your own little haven, you owe it to yourself  



bodgerbaz":1rvs10a4 said:


> Wonderful set-up Pete. It gets better and better. You must feel good going out there to work even if you don't do anything but count your blades. Nice to see you've also built-in an area for your lass to use when she brings you a coffee :twisted:
> 
> You can sit and share an ice cream !!!


Thanks Barry  and it does feel good going in there now, just deciding what'll be the first thing I make! I sometimes wish I hadn't bought the freezer, and I did think of getting rid last week
so I could keep the T/S! But you're right, it'll be handy for ice cream come summer


----------



## AES (3 Mar 2015)

Blimey Pete, that looks fantastic, I'm really jealous. If it was me I'd just be going in there and sitting down - not doing anything - just looking around admiring it all. Well done Sir.

One question if I may? With that Numatic Axi vac + the Hegner both running, can you still hear the radio/CD/whatever when it's set at normal volume?

Krgds
AES


----------



## PeteG (3 Mar 2015)

Thank you AES  I haven't had them both working in harmony at the moment, I switched the vac on after unpacking and it is hard to say which is louder, the motor or the sound of the suction.
I wouldn't thought together they'll make much noise but I will give you an update once I have them running together


----------



## bodgerbaz (3 Mar 2015)

Or you could turn the thermostat up a bit and store your beers in there.


----------



## AES (3 Mar 2015)

Thanks Pete, I look forward to an update on the "double noise" level when you've had a chance to test it (no proper Db meter measurements required, just "comfortable" or not).

AES


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

I had a trip to Wickes last night for a rain hopper and some piping, I haven't decided on the full extraction set up yet but I wanted to make a start.
I printed a couple of Martin's Bears and cut one with the extraction on and one with it off, giving everything a good clean in between. I should
have removed the hopper to see how much was on the floor with no extraction but as the hopper is so big, all the dust that falls under the table
ends up in the hopper with out extraction. 
What I should have photographed but forgot, was underneath the saw before and after, but the difference was very noticeable and with the
extraction on, the underneath was almost spotless where there was a build up of dust on the table release bar and the Henger vacuum pipe.

This is the basic set up, the hose form the Numatic has been pushed inside the piping until I find a way of connecting and/or finished the 
rest of the extraction. The Numatic hose is 51 mm, the piping is 68 mm.





From above and before the first bear was cut.





After the first bear was cut with out the extraction on.





And this is after the second bear was cut with the extraction on. I'm convinced there is a little less dust on the table, and I reckon with a smaller hopper or if the hopper was higher up, there would be less
again. But then with the hopper higher up it may interfere with blade changing.





These are some of the other parts I looked at for above table extraction, an ajustable offset and a telescopic offset. The pipes on the telescopic offset are too loose and I thought/hoped the adjustable offset
was more of a ball and joint type fitting looking at the image but it isn't. I was looking at these I'm hoping to rig up some form of extraction that sits between the saw and the pillar drill. 
I think I'll end up buying the Bendi-Hoze from Axminster after all, probably two and have one coming up at the back of the drill. 









AES asked about the noise when both saw and Numatic were on! The saw runs almost silently being bolted down, and the Numatic is a very quiet extractor. I think I've mentioned already
it's hard to say if you can hear the motor above the suction. With my set up using the rain hopper I can honestly say that the most noise comes from the suction, and placing your hand
above the rain hopper you can feel the air being sucked down. Perhaps a smaller hopper would more efficient and draw more dust towards it but there may be an increase in noise.
I'm only guessing as I'm certainly no scientist  I did brush some dust off the table by hand and it all ended up being sucked in! 
I best add that whilst the saw was on, the dust blower on the saw was pointed so it blew dust towards the hopper. Didn't try any other way so can't say if there would have been a big difference.
Once I've bought some other bits I'll try it again with above table extraction on at the same time, see what the difference is!

Couple of things I forgot  I've found the blade changing a little fiddly, no doubt it'll be something I'll get use to, but I dropped the bottom clamp down the hopper four times, twice with a blade
attached so it was easier to get out. I'll pick up the grid they make to stop leaves getting in, may be that'll help!

And here's one of the bears cut from 12 mm Birch ply from the supplier Geoff mentioned on ebay


----------



## AES (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks Pete. That's very helpful and informative - you may just be saving me the hassle of making my own dust sucker as per Matthias Wandel. 

Cheers
AES


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

You're welcome AES  I thought of making one but the hopper was only £7.49 and all the parts fit together perfectly.


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Mar 2015)

Nice to see you back making things again Pete. I was starting to think the OCD cleaning and polishing was getting to you matey ;-)


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

Thanks Barry  I'm starting to feel normal again after all the cleaning, and it was a really good feeling using the saw again. Can't believe it's been a month since
selling the Sealey! But the Hegner is a lovely machine to use and cuts perfectly. Haven't tried any internal cuts yet but no doubt I will have by next week


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Mar 2015)

They are lovely machines without a doubt. I had a Delta before the Hegner and I must say it's like moving from a Sierra to a Saab :shock:


----------



## Claymore (4 Mar 2015)

............


----------



## PeteG (4 Mar 2015)

Pipe or port sizes are frustrating Brian, that's why I didn't buy the Bendi-Hoze from Axmiinster last week. If you make something with a 75 mm diameter at least make
a bloody coupling so customers can attach it to an extractor. I know I'll end buying one as it'll do what I want but I can do without the fannying about to make it fit!  
I use the chip extractor on my bandsaw which keeps the machine a little cleaner, but really fine dust comes out the top bag on the extractor, so the extractor is pushed 
under the two way air filter when in use. Hopefully that'll take care of the all the nasties.


----------



## martinka (4 Mar 2015)

> Once I've bought some other bits I'll try it again with above table extraction on at the same time, see what the difference is!



It makes a BIG difference if done properly, Pete. You've probably seen my setup on the forum somewhere, I don't see any sawdust at all above the table. Below the table, all I get is a small amount in the little tray I put under the bottom blade clamp.


----------



## PeteG (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks Martin. I have seen your piccies and I was looking for them again a few days but couldn't find them.
I think a little problem I'll have is, Wickes don't have a 68mm "T" joint, they're all offset ones. Should've thought
have that before I got carried away.


----------



## AES (5 Mar 2015)

Pete, I share your frustration re different hose & coupler diameters. All my portable power tools (e.g. jigsaws, sanders, routers, etc) and all my bench top machines (e.g. bandsaw, disc sander) ALL have different diameter extractor ports, and just as you say, it's a real faff cobbling up bits and bobs with gaffer tape to get hoses to fit. To add to that, the extractor ports built into the disc sander don't do much in the way of extraction anyway, even after I have fiddled & faddled to get a hose attached.

A bright(er) spot - I don't know how it is in UK these days, but here shops which sell stuff like vacuum cleaners (domestic) have to take busted ones back for disposal. Our local supermarket has a big box full of such "carp" in the carpark and I've found several discarded vac hoses which, much to SWIMBO's disgust, I've collared. One was a direct fit onto the extractor port of the bandsaw and works well with the cheapo Lidl ashes vac (the other hose end fitted directly into that vac) but in general they're all (slightly) different sizes so it's all more than a bit of a hassle! (BTW, I keep looking for a discarded Dyson so that I can pinch the cyclone bit to save making one - or a Thein - but so far no luck).

As said in an earlier post, my shop is in the cellar, a big advantage in several ways, but as it's shared with " 'er upstairs", for stuff like the central heating boiler and the washing machine & tumble drier I am also under some pressure to radically improve dust collection and reduce noise. Hence my interest in this thread (it's not only jealousy). So thanks for posting.

Cheers
AES


----------



## martinka (5 Mar 2015)

PeteG":1aj28lk7 said:


> Thanks Martin. I have seen your piccies and I was looking for them again a few days but couldn't find them.
> I think a little problem I'll have is, Wickes don't have a 68mm "T" joint, they're all offset ones. Should've thought
> have that before I got carried away.



While I don't have anything that diameter, all the woodworking tools (I use the term loosely  have different size extraction ports, so I made adaptors on the scroll saw so that the alloy pipe on the vac flexi hose will plug into any of them. The mitre saw is by far the worst culprit so I use it in the street and hope the neighbours don't complain.


----------



## PeteG (5 Mar 2015)

AES":13c06983 said:


> Pete, I share your frustration re different hose & coupler diameters. All my portable power tools (e.g. jigsaws, sanders, routers, etc) and all my bench top machines (e.g. bandsaw, disc sander) ALL have different diameter extractor ports, and just as you say, it's a real faff cobbling up bits and bobs with gaffer tape to get hoses to fit. To add to that, the extractor ports built into the disc sander don't do much in the way of extraction anyway, even after I have fiddled & faddled to get a hose attached.
> 
> A bright(er) spot - I don't know how it is in UK these days, but here shops which sell stuff like vacuum cleaners (domestic) have to take busted ones back for disposal. Our local supermarket has a big box full of such "carp" in the carpark and I've found several discarded vac hoses which, much to SWIMBO's disgust, I've collared. One was a direct fit onto the extractor port of the bandsaw and works well with the cheapo Lidl ashes vac (the other hose end fitted directly into that vac) but in general they're all (slightly) different sizes so it's all more than a bit of a hassle! (BTW, I keep looking for a discarded Dyson so that I can pinch the cyclone bit to save making one - or a Thein - but so far no luck).
> 
> ...



Very handy having all those hoses and parts available when you go shopping AES, must be tempting to take all of them, strip and keep what you want and then take the rubbish back.
I've been thinking about my wooden T junction box and thought whether putting a fan inside would either increase suction or just make it noisy and a waste of time. I'm no inventor!
But I reckon the box will be the only way of connecting two 68mm pipes and the 51mm vacuum hose. I'll see how I get on.


----------



## paulrockliffe (5 Mar 2015)

Pete, a bit off-topic but can I ask you about your sander please?

I picked up an identical one on Gumtree for £20 a couple of weeks ago, it's a great bit of kit, but it's missing the table and the stop thing above the belt. 

I've been looking around the internet to try to find out what's what and whether I can get replacements or whether I'll have to cobble something together myself. Mine is an Axminster one in green, but as far as I can see it's identical to yours which is a Clarke one?

Anyway, if you could post me loads of pictures of yours that would be really useful! And do you move the belt bed at all, seems odd that it just rests on that big bolt on one side, but can be tilted to any angle, what's that for?

It's hard for me to work out whats what as I don't really know exactly what I'm missing from mine.


----------



## toesy (6 Mar 2015)

Pete G - I like what you have done ref the hopper. 

Have a look at my setup. I bought the http://www.axminster.co.uk/big-mouth-dust-hood and inserted a piece of aluminium (great for stopping things disappearing into the extractor) I had previously purchased elsewhere, which is gaffer tapped into the top, it has a 100mm connection. And I added a blast gate which I slide in and out and use to increase suction to the top or all to the bottom. Hop that makes sense.. LOLS

toesy (hammer)


----------



## PeteG (6 Mar 2015)

That'll certainly clamps and blades disappearing down the hopper toesy, escpecially if you're all fingers and thumbs like me! I have a blast gate on the router which is 63 mm, I'll try building it up to fit the 68 mm pipe I'm using. I was going to use one for switching from the saw to the pillar drill, but I may also just put seperate pipe in for the drill as you have to change the hose over to a different port on Numatic for chip
extraction.


----------



## AES (6 Mar 2015)

I'm wondering if the big rainwater hopper that you've installed Pete (or perhaps toesy's "extra wide/flat hopper" from Axi) would work if it was suspended t'other way up above my disc/belt sander. I guess that will depend on how much suck whatever extractor I end up with has in practice (which I guess, in turn, will depend on how long and what dia the connecting pipe/s is/are)! But I seriously doubt it would be much less effective than the exit pipe built-in to the machine.

Any thoughts/advice please anyone?

AES


----------



## Ram64 (7 Mar 2015)

I 'acquired' a large square oil drum funnel from work like this ... http://www.esedirect.co.uk/p-3210-seale ... unnel.aspx . I stick a vac hose on the end and place it strategically. Not a permanent fix but it works well on my belt/disc sander. I'm looking at making some kind of adjustable arm/stand for it.

Nigel


----------



## AES (7 Mar 2015)

Thanks for that Ram 64, good idea, looks worth a try.

AES


----------



## Claymore (7 Mar 2015)

.............


----------



## PeteG (7 Mar 2015)

paulrockliffe":31gplr9y said:


> Pete, a bit off-topic but can I ask you about your sander please?
> 
> I picked up an identical one on Gumtree for £20 a couple of weeks ago, it's a great bit of kit, but it's missing the table and the stop thing above the belt.
> 
> ...




Hello Paul  A few piccies as requested.

To get the table vertical there is just one bolt on the Clarke. Loosten it and pull the table up, tighten again. If you're changing the belt first take the screw out of the dust cover, it's easier
doing before the table goes up.









Once the table is up and you want to change the sanding belt, you'll need to remove the belt cover. On the front there is one bolt and one knob.





On the back there are two knobs. Once all four are free the cover will hook off. With the table vertical push the tension lever up, and now you can slide the belt off and replace. Reverse the process and remember to put the screw back for the dust cover. Once the table is down undo the bolt at the back on the tracking knob, once you're happy the belt is running straight tighten the bolt up.





For the disc sander, remove the table and there are five or so screws to remove after which you can take the cover off. The discs have self adhesive backing, the paper will come off easy enough
but you'll be left to clean all the glue off!





Hope this helps Paul


----------



## bodgerbaz (8 Mar 2015)

So clean . . . . so very,very clean ;-)

Good article Paul. Well done sir.


----------



## paulrockliffe (8 Mar 2015)

That's superb, thanks so much!

So I now know I'm missing the table, the stop thing above the belt and the dust extractor. I'll have to engineer something when I have the chance, shouldn't be too difficult. I wondered if it was possible to use the table from the disc on the belt by swinging it round, but doesn't look like it is. Oh and I don't have the belt cover underneath.

It's interesting how similar the tools are, even though they're different manufacturers, mine has a few differences around the belt tension, I think mine is a bit easier to setup and possibly a bit more robust, but the bed itself is identical . I've also got one screw and a hinge on the disc cover. Just picked up some discs and used youtube to work out what I wanted and how to fit. The disc isn't a lot of use without a table, but it'll be useable until I have time to spend some time setting it up.

What model is yours, might be able to pick up some of the missing bits if I know what I'm looking for.

Thanks again!


----------



## PeteG (9 Mar 2015)

Hello Paul.

The table sits on a bar which is held by two bolts, and two bolts again on the main body. There's also a bracket below the belt sander to use the table when the belt is vertical,
although I've never used the belt in the vertical position. This model is the Clarke CS6-9C https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/cs6-9bd-belt-disc-sander 
You'll see in the images where the table is fixed to use on the belt sander. What is missing in the Machine Mart image is the bolt above the dust cover removal bolt which you can
see in my third image down, this is so you can remove the work piece stop bar over the belt sander when using the table and the belt in the vertical. Hope that makes sense


----------



## AES (19 Mar 2015)

Just a heads up - over on the General Woodworking section I've made a new post asking for help about my own (so far not very successful) efforts at using a funnel as a dust collector over a small disc/belt sander.

Any comments/ideas will be most welcome.

Thanks in advance.

AES


----------

